# How to get a SIP for British Citizen



## Lunes2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

My husband and my son are British citizens and I am not.

In the last seven years, we always buy private insurances or go to private hospitals. Most the time we are healthy and paid a few small operations.

We do not work in Spain. But we declared Renta (from UK investement) every year and our income is less than 30000 euros a year. 

I read this on the UK government webiste. 



*If you are not working*
If you’ve been a resident in Spain for 5 years or more, you can apply for permanent residency. This will give you access to state healthcare on the same basis as a Spanish citizen.
Once you’re a permanent resident, you need to register for healthcare at your local INSS office.
You’ll need to show a ‘legislation letter’ (‘documento de no exportación’ in Spanish) stating that you are not covered by the UK for healthcare. You can request this by calling NHS Overseas Healthcare Services.
NHS Overseas Healthcare Services
Telephone: +44 (0)191 218 1999
Monday to Friday, 8am to 6pm
Saturday, 9am to 3pm



My husband is not interested to get a SIP. But my son is 12 years old and how can I get one for him? Anybody has done this?

According to the law, all the children less than 18 in Spain should get free heath care.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Lunes2020 said:


> My husband and my son are British citizens and I am not.
> 
> In the last seven years, we always buy private insurances or go to private hospitals. Most the time we are healthy and paid a few small operations.
> 
> ...


There's a bit of discussion here......Does permanent residence = free healthcare?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Lunes2020 said:


> My husband and my son are British citizens and I am not.
> 
> In the last seven years, we always buy private insurances or go to private hospitals. Most the time we are healthy and paid a few small operations.
> 
> ...


I believe your child can register as all children, irrespective of parents residency situation, get free healthcare. I dont think you would qualify for universal healthcare on your own as the link is for British citizens and you would need to rely on your husband to register. It has been something that many of us have argued about. The UK site does say after 5 years a resident is entitled to free healthcare but as many have pointed out no one seems to have got it this way. One reason is that the vast majority up until Brexit relied on S1s as they were retired. Now that Brits have lost their EU rights then I suppose more will try and use this route. No idea if it will work and we will have to wait 5 years until the newbies are able to even claim it.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Surely your son can be covered under the Spanish system by simply being your dependent? There should be no need to have private cover for him if you are in the system.

Your husband would be well advised to try the route explianed by the British government, there are many people who claim that this works even though many of us struggle to find any legal basis for it in Spanish legislation.


----------



## Lunes2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

Overandout said:


> Surely your son can be covered under the Spanish system by simply being your dependent? There should be no need to have private cover for him if you are in the system.
> 
> Your husband would be well advised to try the route explianed by the British government, there are many people who claim that this works even though many of us struggle to find any legal basis for it in Spanish legislation.



No. I do not work or pay social security. But I have a portfolio in UK which generate income around 14000 euros. I declare my RENTA every year and pay tax here in Spain. So does my husband. 

My son have private heath insurance in the past and now we just pay as we go. He studys in a concertado school and he is the only foreign kid in his class. Recently I read for the PAU exam (university entrance exam), all the students need to bring their ID (DNI, NIE, passport) and *SIP*. This is the reason I would like to get a SIP card for him. I do not understand why they even need take SIP for a exam! 

It never bother me to use a private health since we are pretty healthy. But it is the requirement about the SIP for a exam! Even he wont take the exam for six years. But it bothers me!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You dont need a SIP card for selectividad/ PAU. I imagine it is just a health and safety thing in case of a medical emergency. I wouldnt worry if that is your main cause for concern however if you want a SIP for son just go to your nearest centro salud with your padron and anything else you have ( TIE/green card)( birth certificate)and he will automatically be registered. I did it when I arrived in Spain with my son and we didn't have any residency. It's very easy.


----------



## Lunes2020 (Sep 3, 2020)

kaipa said:


> You dont need a SIP card for selectividad/ PAU. I imagine it is just a health and safety thing in case of a medical emergency. I wouldnt worry if that is your main cause for concern however if you want a SIP for son just go to your nearest centro salud with your padron and anything else you have ( TIE/green card)( birth certificate)and he will automatically be registered. I did it when I arrived in Spain with my son and we didn't have any residency. It's very easy.


Thanks and I will try.


----------

